# 2014 CapriGem kiddings



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Last year we had 6 does that kidded.

This year we may have 9 does bred. _We did not blood test for pregnancy this year due to purchasing a milking machine._

1. Maplewood Hill Top DrivenUNuts FF X Little Tot's Estate LoverBoy (*Jan 28*)

The rest are due end of February into the first week of March.

2. Maplewood Hill Top Tawny *X* End of the Line Boomerang

3. CapriGem RH Sweet Peanut *X* End of the Line Boomerang

4. Maplewood Hill Top Gilded Lily *X* End of the Line Boomerang

5. CapriGem Em Coral *X* End of the Line Boomerang

6. CapriGem Em Laurel *X* Moon Spinner Blue Pavan

7. Old Mountain Farm Toote Suite FF *X* Moon Spinner Blue Pavan

8. CapriGem BR Surely Dynomite FF *X* Moon Spinner Blue Pavan (Sadly Dyna lost 2 premature doe kids after getting hit)

9. Maplewood Hill Top Nutmeg *X* Moon Spinner Blue Pavan

_(Nutmeg decided to have a "2nd date" with Pavan on Thanksgiving, so she has 2 possible due dates)_


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Here is Nutsy in the kidding pen, she is due Tuesday 1/28.

She still has some udder building to do and her ligaments are still strong.

She has her restricted/dry leg so we are hoping for a nice udder.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Here is her itty bitty udder, not even close to full yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your going to be busy! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

She is still holding out on us. Gaaaaa

Days of watching her chew cud on camera is driving me nuts.

Funny thing is her registered name is Maplewood Hill Top DrivenUNuts, lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

She is looking good though. They love to drive us nuts. Cute little udder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Well, still nothing.

I am about to start pulling my hair out :wallbang:


On the up side Nutsy has been pretty vocal and appears to be having long conversations with the wall. So she's about as crazy as I am right now.

:whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow lots of kiddings! Im sure that will be me in the future as Im building my herd back up now. But I only have 2 Im positive about and a 3rd Im hopeful on. 

Bummer about Dyna - I wanted to see her udder :'( thats so sad to for you to loose the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have been quite busy.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Stacey, you have a beautiful son. I've seen your posts on facebook 

Good news Nutsy is having small contractions , no ligaments.

Babies tonight :-D..... I hope.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Happy kidding!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Here are Nutsy's twin doe kids, still wet-ish. I'll get better pics tomorrow. The gold doe has blue eyes, like her daddy.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Jodi~!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

adorable  I love the lighter one!


----------

